# 32 ACP Keltec vs 380 Keltec



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have owned a 32 ACP version of the Keltec for about 1.5 years now.

I've toyed with the idea of getting a 380 one eventually.

But, do the ballistics of the 380 round justify the cost? Is there really much difference between the 2 rounds (ballistically)? I know the 380 is better - but is it really worth buying another gun?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If you have the 32 already then no I don't think it's worth it to get another gun and have that ammo to get too. It's pretty pricey for a little round. Both are belly guns so I don't see the need to get another gun..If it was me anyway.


----------



## eazyasone23 (Sep 26, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing lately, because I am intersted in the .380 but I can only find the .32


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> I have owned a 32 ACP version of the Keltec for about 1.5 years now.
> 
> I've toyed with the idea of getting a 380 one eventually.
> 
> But, do the ballistics of the 380 round justify the cost? Is there really much difference between the 2 rounds (ballistically)? I know the 380 is better - but is it really worth buying another gun?


The old saw is that a .380 is almost equal to a.38(non plus P ) spl.; but that Keltec barrel isnt that long to get max velocity..... I has 2 P3ats, the recoil due to the little grip makes them function fire and holster for carry guns. just got a PF9 that is on the low end of a P40 for discomfort(ow!)
If i started with the.32, prob would get the 380 for fun.
Does your .32 have rim lock problems they describe at ktog.org???


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I only use FMJ in the gun - Fiocchi FMJ rounds. So, I've never had rimlock issues. A couple of years back, I posted a sticky here in the Keltect sight with some bullet tests done in a Keltec 32. 

Hollow points don't expand in such a small caliber. So, I stuck with the round thqat had the best penetration. 

Only JHP can cause rimlock.

Now, the sight has since been updated with some newer rounds done in the testing. It appears that there are some JHP rounds that do a little better. But, I've stuck with the Fiocchi. That way I need not deal with the rimlock issue.


----------



## pap1105 (Dec 26, 2006)

i have both thep32 has been trouble free right out the box . the p3at needed about 200 rounds break in . the mag started to pop out so i removed the pinky extention on the mag no problem now. for self defense i think the .32acp and the380 with fmj are about the same


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

So you know the deal them Shipwreak.........are you getting that .380??
:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

khegglie said:


> So you know the deal them Shipwreak.........are you getting that .380??
> :smt023


IF i do - not for a while.


----------



## seatmaker (Dec 2, 2008)

I've got the 380, shot about 100 rounds through her yesterday without a problem. Like Pap said, blast a couple hundred rounds through her to work all the kinks out. She's a hard won to hold on to. Took a little skin off the thumb knuckle of my shooting hand because of her kick. Wouldn't trade it for anything, great concealment weapon and much more accurate than my Davis P380.


----------



## Mossyhorns (Dec 13, 2008)

I just bought the 32 version the other day and shot about 100 rounds through it, mostly FMJ, shot 1 clip full of hydra shock remingtons through it with no trouble. Looked on line and saw the rim lock thing was quite a problem for some. Kel Tec has a spacer available that is supposed to make that not happen, but if you are careful when you load should it not happen anyway? Can that occur after loading while carrying? Just never had it happen to me and honestly did not know what it was until the other day so forgive my ignorance if I am showing it.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

a Kel-tec in 32 is my next :smt1099 HG purchase


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

I wouldnt get a Keltec P3AT, especially if you have the P32, which I have too. I recently got a Sig P232 and Love it!, its wicked accurate, and comfortable to shoot. I would suggest that since you already have a P32 and the P3AT is not a substantially better shooter, it is rather better stopping power with the P232 you would have greater accuracy and a step up in power..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I wanted a larger caliber but still have a pocket gun - that's why I was thinking about buying it.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Para 9 carry. Expensive but nice.


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

I have been looking at getting 32 Keltec, P3AT 380 Keltec or a Ruger LCP. the Keltec 32 is about $100 cheaper then the Ruger LCP. I know the 380 is a better round but is it really work the extra cost and extra cost in ammo? if i was just deciding between the P3AT and the LCP the LCP feels to be made better but i keep going back to the 32.


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

I love my p32. Always goes bang with no hang-ups.


----------



## Masteryoung (Sep 27, 2009)

Purchased a 380 about a week ago. Didnt know how hard it would be to find shells. I like it so far. I have shot about 50 rounds thru it without a problem.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

viper101 said:


> ...I know the 380 is a better round but is it really [worth] the extra cost and extra cost in ammo?...


The .32 ACP round is just below the line, and the .380 ACP is just above it. Neither is a "stopper," unless you make many, accurate hits in a hurtful place.
If you're a really good shot (don't kid yourself, now) you could protect yourself with either cartridge. However, if (like me) you're not perfect, the bigger bullet is always the better bullet, even if it's only 5/100" bigger and 20 grains heavier.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I would step up to the 9mm. Have you looked at Kahr (PM9 I think)? A little (okay, a lot) more money but the size is great.


----------



## Surculus Solitudo (Aug 18, 2009)

My wife carries a P32 and I carried, until recently, a P3AT. Shoot both. Like both. A lot. No problems with either. .380 ammo is not an issue because I load my own. But I bought a Kahr PM9 for the extra oomf. I am carrying the PM9 primarliy now but still carry the P3AT depending on how I am dressed (Arizona). 

If you really like the Kel-Tecs and are price conscious, get the P3AT. If not go a bit more powerful with the PM9.


----------



## Masteryoung (Sep 27, 2009)

I like my P3AT so far,..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

dosborn said:


> I would step up to the 9mm. Have you looked at Kahr (PM9 I think)? A little (okay, a lot) more money but the size is great.


This thread is actually about a year old.

I have since sold the Keltec 32 and bought the PM9 - several months ago actually.


----------



## ToyCloser (Nov 5, 2009)

I love shooting my .380


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

I already had a WWII .32, so when my buddy got his .380, I shot them side by side.The Kel-tec being lighter had mor bark, but as far as size and manageability goes it was easy to handle.


We shoot shotgun clays at 50 yards with that little .380 all day


----------



## cluznar (Mar 11, 2012)

I plan on getting a Kel-Tec P-32 for a pocket gun. Loaded with FMJ Ball ammo it will do the job up close.

Bersa Thunder .32
Bersa Thunder .380
Ruger SR9c 9mm

All for carry IWB

:watching:


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Have one of the Kel Tecs in .32 and wanted to up caliber also, decided on the 9 m/m P-11 Kel Tec. It is larger but not enough so that it causes my any problems with pocket carry. Only real problem is the recoil and pinching. Put finger extender on mags. and trigger shoe on to bring it down from uncomfortable to shoot to just not much fun to shoot.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> I have owned a 32 ACP version of the Keltec for about 1.5 years now.
> 
> I've toyed with the idea of getting a 380 one eventually.
> 
> But, do the ballistics of the 380 round justify the cost? Is there really much difference between the 2 rounds (ballistically)? I know the 380 is better - but is it really worth buying another gun?


The .380 will carry a little more muzzle energy, but for what you will use the gun for, I would just carry the .32 ACP and be good to go. JMHO.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the thread is like four years old now. This isn't even. Possibility, now. Have long since got rid of the 32. Evenntually got. Kahr pm9. Got rid of that earlier this year one week after buying my first shield.


----------

